# Need help with JD F525 belt



## JDF525 (May 17, 2010)

I recently inherited a 5 acre stretch of land to mow after my grandpa passed away early this year. I've been told that the belt that connects the mower to the front mower is apt to break. So of course it broke on me last week. The people at my local JD store know my grandpa and assured me of the part I was getting, so I know its the right one. However, after following the user manual's instructions, all thats happening is a lot of smoke and a burning smell. 

Is there something I'm missing? The smaller belt isn't turning...

what do i do?!


----------

